# Whatsit Feb. 6



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe not so easy as the weekend shots.


----------



## dwightdegroff (Feb 6, 2012)

My immediate reactions: I thought it was some sort of copper circuitry... like the slot for one of the newer Intel processors.

Then I saw the shavings...

Hmm... looks like part of tool used to grip (maybe a vice?) Are those wood shavings?


----------



## NickA (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going along the same lines of Dwight; maybe jaws to a tool??


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

A placemat.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2012)

Pin nails.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 6, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Pin nails.



Yes! Or brads... I've used these in my staple gun I'm sure.


----------



## derrick937 (Feb 6, 2012)

A staple ?


----------



## derrick937 (Feb 6, 2012)

derrick937 said:
			
		

> A staple ?



Or rather a few staples ...


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 6, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:
			
		

> Yes! Or brads... I've used these in my staple gun I'm sure.



I'll second this guess. Sure looks like brad nails.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You guys are good.  I thought that the gold colour rather than the standard steel colour would through you off.  1 & 9/16" brads.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> You guys are good.  I thought that the gold colour rather than the standard steel colour would through you off.  1 & 9/16" brads.



It helps to work in the construction trades.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are good.  I thought that the gold colour rather than the standard steel colour would through you off.  1 & 9/16" brads.
> ...




Yeabut, how come  PixelRabbit gets most of the "guy" things?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...




He's a guy in drag.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 6, 2012)

Because she lived in a 100+ yr old house that needed renovations ... And has a husband who is an awesome Millwright but not so awesome at house renovations ( read banned from touching things lol ).

I installed wainscotting (sp?), faux tin ceiling, tore out a bathroom to the studs, drywalled and installed a new shower surround, repaired plaster walls .... And so on


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2012)

Good for you PR.  :thumbup:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Ron  
and lol 480Sparky... not quite... but I will admit to being very much a tomboy all my life lol


----------

